# my B13 R.I.P.



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

Here is where you can find some pictures of my sentra. 1.5 yrs after these pic were taken it was stolen and completely stripped. 
http://photos.yahoo.com/dogmazx2 Just click (you know you wanna )


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

linky doesn't work


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

i think it'll work now


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

works now...
looks good... by any chance was your car in Nis-Knacks website to show the clear tails that they once sold?


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

yup and it was at sentra.net too for a while


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

thought i reconized it...
check out my CarDomain site on the 2nd page.. my Sentra with the full inners and outers.. all clear baby


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

very nice. like the Z too. did you ever get flak from the po po's bout your lenses? Been wanting to get an '84 Anniversary edition 300zx myself.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Nope... during the day i drive with my parking brake lights on... so they always "reflect red"... but other than that nope.

I remember some cop walked up to me at the gas station and he asked if they lit up red, he tried giving me trouble but then I also pointed out the 3rd brake light.... thats always red 

A 300zx would be awsome man.... those cars can really haul some ass. Just be sure you get the turboed version  it'll be worth it.


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

I had to take mine off once i got to Az because I lived in Glendale and the cops there are diks. within 3 months i had a warning and one cop tried to nail me with $800 worth of fines cause of all my clears. I tried the whole third light thing but he wouldn't buy it. So i went to court and lied to the judge and said that i had changed them all to the right color so i only paid $100 for not registering it yet.


----------

